# Happy Birthday FrugalRefiner



## pattt (Dec 14, 2013)

I wish you a very happy birthday Dave :!: :!: 

Enjoy your day 8) 

Pat


----------



## butcher (Dec 14, 2013)

Dave, Have a great birthday!


----------



## Geo (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday buddy!! i hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Dave, hope it's a good one!!!

Tyler


----------



## jeneje (Dec 14, 2013)

Dave, enjoy this day. It only comes once a year. Happy B-day! 8) 
Ken


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 14, 2013)

Enjoy your special day Dave! :mrgreen:


----------



## etack (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Buckeye.

Eric


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 14, 2013)

From me as well. 

Harold


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you all so much! It was a very nice day spent with family.

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday! 
All the best.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave, bit late to the party but that is my problem all my life, always late and always on wrong place lol...


----------



## Palladium (Dec 17, 2013)

Happy late birthday brother!
On a side note has anyone heard from OZ lately or know if he is alright?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 17, 2013)

Palladium said:


> On a side note has anyone heard from OZ lately or know if he is alright?


And what about Irons?

I miss them both.  

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 17, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note has anyone heard from OZ lately or know if he is alright?
> ...


By Irons, do you mean Gill? His last name here was Rusty. Before that, he was gustavus. I think he now frequents the other forum, the one that copycated this forum. I think they're up to about 20 members now.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 17, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium said:
> ...


No, not Gill, aka Rusty, aka Gustavus. I'm talking about Irons, later had to rejoin as Irons2... had the Gabby Hayes avatar.

By the way, Gill is no longer a member on the other forum either.

Dave


----------

